# 1990 Merceds-Benz SEC installation



## ClassicCoupe (Aug 7, 2008)

Two years ago I finally ripped out the OEM system in my 1990 SEC. The old Becker components and an aftermarket Sony CD changer (transmitting through the FM band, of course) had terrible sound, but due to the idiosyncrasies of the Becker/MB system, _all _components needed to be replaced which is a big project.

Equipment used:
Head unit: Alpine IVA-D310
Signal processor: Alpine PXA-H701
Amplifier: JL Audio 300/4
Front speakers: MB Quart PCE 210
Door woofers: MB Quart PCE 164
Rear speakers: MB Quart PCE 216

For the installation I used 12-gauge speaker wire and 0-gauge power cables, all from StreetWires. I also used a battery connector, ground connector, power distribution, spade lugs and 150 amp blade fuse & housing from StreetWires. The Toslink optical cable is a no-name from an online vendor.

Additional equipment includes an Alpine NVE-852 navigation system, an Alpine KCA-420i iPod interface and a Boyo VT-100 rear-view camera.

Equipment board in trunk, finished:









Head unit in center console:









Rear-view camera:









Head unit with image from rear-view camera:









Head unit with screen retracted:









Close-up of power distribution in trunk:









Rear speaker installed:









Optima Yellow-Top with 0-gauge power cable:









Speaker cable down driver's side, behind rear seats:









Power and optical cable down passenger side, behind rear seats:









Dash speaker, 4" element from MB Quart PCE 210 in stock dash location:









Front tweeter in original location:









Front tweeter in current location:









Stock door woofer location:









Stock door woofer enclosure:









The system is a welcome upgrade from the factory system, but a bit light on bass. The W126 Mercedes have the fuel tank behind the rear seat back and that kills any sound from trunk mounted subwoofers.

I'm working on a solution which will be pretty stealthy. I'm going to replace on of the storage boxes in the rear shelf with a sealed subwoofer box. I'm thinking about using a JL Audio 12W6V2 subwoofer powered by a JL Audio 500/1.

I also have a set of SEAS 27 tweeters on their way which I'm going to replace the front tweeters with. I hope that will clean up the high frequencies a bit.

I'm open for suggestions for upgrading the 4" elements in my dash and the 6.5" woofer elements in my doors. Any other suggestions for improving the sound will be welcome.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

nice work so far. As far as the basis concerned, search for a company named black mountain acoustics. I dont know if they are still around, but they made bass kits that fit in the area of the rear deck storage. Also, I have seen a lot of infinite baffle applications.


----------



## ClassicCoupe (Aug 7, 2008)

slvrtsunami said:


> nice work so far. As far as the basis concerned, search for a company named black mountain acoustics. I dont know if they are still around, but they made bass kits that fit in the area of the rear deck storage. Also, I have seen a lot of infinite baffle applications.


Thanks for the reference. Unfortunately, they don't appear to be in business any more. 

All I get for Black Mountain Acoustics is a blind, North Carolina, bluegrass guitar maker.


----------



## ron2002si (Dec 4, 2007)

As Chad has been known to say, "Everytime I see a huge power cable coming off the battery and no additional ground to the battery; I die a little inside!" 

Can I get some pic of the whole car? You know just for reference?


----------



## ClassicCoupe (Aug 7, 2008)

ron2002si said:


> As Chad has been known to say, "Everytime I see a huge power cable coming off the battery and no additional ground to the battery; I die a little inside!"
> 
> Can I get some pic of the whole car? You know just for reference?


Sure!

Here we go:


----------



## jdc753 (Nov 14, 2007)

Install looks pretty good so far. Loving the car though most of all. We had an 86 560SEL back when I was growing up and I loved that car, and would love to pick up another one some day. I can't tell from any of the pics but it looks like yours is a 5 series correct? with some AMG upgrades by the looks of it. Has the 5.0L SOHC v-8? 

I can't tell from the pics but in our 560SEL on the rear parcel shelf there were 2 small cubbies, one held a first aid kit and the other one was a small storage bin. If your car has those maybe you could carefully cut out the bottom of them and build a new cover for them out of some grill cloth and vent a sub into the cabin that way. Or maybe vent a sub in through the rear speaker locations to get a bit more bass into the cabin.


----------



## ClassicCoupe (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: 1990 Mercedes-Benz SEC installation*



jdc753 said:


> Install looks pretty good so far. Loving the car though most of all. We had an 86 560SEL back when I was growing up and I loved that car, and would love to pick up another one some day. I can't tell from any of the pics but it looks like yours is a 5 series correct? with some AMG upgrades by the looks of it. Has the 5.0L SOHC v-8?


The car has a 5.0L V8 alright, but it is the M119 DOHC 326 HP engine from a 1992 SL. 










It also has the transmission from a 500E and 2.82 differential. Quite a bit more pep than the anemic 238 HP stock 5.6L M117 V8 it originally came with.



jdc753 said:


> I can't tell from the pics but in our 560SEL on the rear parcel shelf there were 2 small cubbies, one held a first aid kit and the other one was a small storage bin. If your car has those maybe you could carefully cut out the bottom of them and build a new cover for them out of some grill cloth and vent a sub into the cabin that way. Or maybe vent a sub in through the rear speaker locations to get a bit more bass into the cabin.


It is my plan to use the cubby hole on the passenger side for a subwoofer installation. Unfortunately, the hole is only about 7" deep so I have to figure out how best to use that for a 12" subwoofer. I can either install the subwoofer horizontally and have the speaker sit 3-4" below the rear shelf. Or, I can mount the subwoofer vertically (firing towards the fuel tank behind the rear seats) and vent through the cubby hole.

I'm uncertain which solution would be the best. 



















Here are two different approaches:

Vertical installation through cubby hole:



















Or, cut out most of the rear shelf and install a large subwoofer box:


----------



## ron2002si (Dec 4, 2007)

Looks awesome! You have done an amazing job!


----------



## ClassicCoupe (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: 1990 Mercedes-Benz SEC installation*

After lurking here for a few weeks I realized that the biggest improvement to my system was not switching out any of my components.

No, that would be the easy way out and, besides, wouldn't get me much in the way of improvements.

After reading a lot of install threads here and picking up some recommendation, I went ahead and put in a few orders for the right stuff; sound deadening, cable accessories and new tweeters (OK, the tweeters were already on order.....).

After I got the roll of Raamat and Ensolite I was ready for my first venture into sound deadening.

Let me just say how my appreciation increased for the dedication, effort and time people here have committed to their cars. Sound deadening is hard, nasty work.

I know my way around my car fairly well, but this was a different level of scrutiny. I discovered that Mercedes-Benz was very thorough in their application of rust inhibitor on the inside of all external panels and the stuff they used is not easy to get rid of. I found a bug-removal spray that worked pretty well, but it still needed a lot of elbow grease.

Raamat; this stuff is nasty. The butyl sticks to everything. I must have gone through about 20 pairs of Home Depot's single-use rubber gloves.

I used 3M Super 90 to attach the Ensolite to the Raamat, but I need some recommendations for what to use where you can't reach with the spray can.

I decided to get started with the rear seat and the driver's side quarter panel. Thought I'd start with something simple and where there were no speakers installed.

Rear seat with factory sound deadening:









Quarter panel:









Quarter panel, plenty of rust inhibitor on the outer skin:









Clean quarter panel:









First strip of Raamat:









Quarter panel outer skin with two layers of Raamat:









Outer skin finished off with two layers of Ensolite:









Rear seat, partially done with Raamat. Work in progress:









The rear seatback has quite a few service holes and I was wondering about the best way to approach the issue. Closing them off is not a real option. The car is 18 years old and the chassis has 225K miles on it, so maintenance is an on-going thing. I was going to cover the plastic lids with Raamat and Ensolite. Not a great solution, but better that nothing (I hope).


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

ooooo! great work! dont stop!!


----------



## ClassicCoupe (Aug 7, 2008)

SWINE said:


> ooooo! great work! dont stop!!


Yeah, too late to change my mind now.


----------



## lowpoke (Jun 1, 2008)

I love these cars. (If fuel wasn't AU$1.60 per liter and my daily commute to work wasn't 60 km each way), I'd still have mine!

Yours looks like it's in amazing condition. I'm keen to see the rest of your install.


----------



## ClassicCoupe (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: 1990 Mercedes-Benz SEC installation*

I finally finished up my rear shelf.

It took me a while to figure out how to patch up all the holes before I could put a layer of Raamat down and add the Luxury Liner Pro (LLP) sound barrier.

I've pretty much settled on going active so I eliminated the rear shelf speakers and patched up the holes.

I think I'll be mounting the subwoofer in an Infinite Baffle (IB) configuration and will use one or both of the cubby holes, so I left those for now.

The car is much, much quieter with the rear shelf done.

Got my motivation back to finish up the LLP in the trunk.

Plenty of holes in rear shelf:









Speaker hole:









































Hole in center:


----------



## ClassicCoupe (Aug 7, 2008)

The rear shelf covered in Raamat:

























One sheet of LLP fit the width of the rear shelf *exacly*. 

























Trunk to follow.


----------



## ClassicCoupe (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: 1990 Mercedes-Benz SEC installation*

Got the trunk covered in one layer of Raamat/Damplifier Pro, with two layers on top of the muffler.


























































I put a layer of Ensolite under the rear shelf cover. I couldn't fit any Rammat of Damplifier Pro because the LLP is so thick I already had problems fitting everything back together.









Now I just have to figure out how to attach the heavy LLP to the trunk side panels.


----------



## Big_Valven (Aug 20, 2008)

Looks good. Keen to see if (& how) you go about a subwoofer installation. I'm about to try porting through the parcel shelf, could be an option for you.


----------



## ClassicCoupe (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: 1990 Mercedes-Benz SEC installation*



Big_Valven said:


> Looks good. Keen to see if (& how) you go about a subwoofer installation. I'm about to try porting through the parcel shelf, could be an option for you.


Thanks for looking.

It'll take a while before I'm ready for the subwoofer installation. I've told myself I need to have the doors deadened before I buy the subwoofer and amplifier.

We'll see how things progress.


----------



## ron2002si (Dec 4, 2007)

Just awesome! Where was your biggest problem in your car? (as far as needing damping)


----------



## ClassicCoupe (Aug 7, 2008)

ron2002si said:


> Just awesome! Where was your biggest problem in your car? (as far as needing damping)


Unfortunately, the biggest noise source is a stainless steel, free-flowing exhaust which I put in almost two years ago. :blush:





















The rumble is a bit excessive (2.5" pipes) and what isn't solidly tied down will rattle.

The second most noticeable noise are the tires so special attention will be paid to the rear wheel wells.


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

ive seen this before. are u on VIPSC?


----------



## ClassicCoupe (Aug 7, 2008)

Pseudonym said:


> ive seen this before. are u on VIPSC?


VIPSC? 

Not a site I'm familiar with.

I hang out at Benzworld.org, mostly in the W126 forum.


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

looks like someone is showing off your car on the vip style cars forum.


----------



## ClassicCoupe (Aug 7, 2008)

Here is what happens when you find an excuse to become an advanced user of Microsoft's Vizio diagram software:


----------



## Valoblk (Nov 25, 2008)

Great work, and what a gorgeous car! It brings back so many memories of my high school days. It also reminds me a bit of an '87 M6 that a friend of my family's has owned since 1990:










I drove this very car to my Senior Prom 17 years ago.

Sure it seems a bit gaudy now, but in it's day.... I had a chance to drive it a few months ago, and it's still a beast. However, just like with your Mercedes, the audio system that it came from the factory with is truly pathetic. My clock radio sounds better.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Ewww, what a nasty way to ruin beautiful 6! Looks like an explosion of the cranberry juice factory happened somewhere near that car.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

its rare to see an M6 with a wide body kit on it. Different, but not my cup of tea. Yes, it's hard to make 4 4x6's sound good. Still a heck of a car in its day.


----------



## ClassicCoupe (Aug 7, 2008)

Valoblk said:


> Great work, and what a gorgeous car! It brings back so many memories of my high school days. It also reminds me a bit of an '87 M6 that a friend of my family's has owned since 1990:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool. 

Nothing like '80s excess.

I'm unfamiliar with the looks of that BMW. Which tuner did the car? 

How about a gullwing SEC.


----------



## Valoblk (Nov 25, 2008)

The 80's were a lot of fun; especially considering what wretched excess you were able to come up with if you had a fresh pile of "new money" and a complete lack of restraint. To a 16 year old kid in 1989-90, cars like these were amazing, and just like Motley Crue and early Beastie Boys, they bring back a lot of memories. However, it's easy to look back at them and wonder what in the hell we were thinking.

Back then, a car like that turned heads and inspired awe. Now, it just may turn stomachs. Let's face it: most cars from that era of that caliber that were modified in that manner were owned by athletes, rappers, boxers and, of course, wannabe Tony Montana types who had much more money than sense and simply wanted to get people to look at them. Most of these cars are now in the junkyard due to years of neglect, but this one was bought 20 years ago by a young guy who truly loves cars, and he has meticoulousy maintained it. It's in fantastic condition, but he has admitted to me that if he had to do it over again, he would have bought an unmolested example. Hindsight is 20/20, but when he decided to purchase it, he was a 21-year old Army Coporal who came into a lot of money under very tragic circumstances.

And my friend who bought the M6 dosen't remember who originally tuned it, but the work was supposedly done in Germany and the fenders are metal as opposed to fiberglass. It was comissioned and orginally purchased by a very famous rapper (I know, shocking) who pretty much spent most of the money that he made off of a bestselling album on the car, hit hard times, and had to sell it at a loss.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Valoblk said:


> Great work, and what a gorgeous car! It brings back so many memories of my high school days. It also reminds me a bit of an '87 M6 that a friend of my family's has owned since 1990:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's "ABC Exclusive Tuning"


----------



## ClassicCoupe (Aug 7, 2008)

I finished up deadening the trunk. After applying the Damplifier Pro mat on most of the surfaces, I put Luxury Liner Pro on top. I glued the LLP to the vertical panels, but no glue was necessary on the wheel wells and floor.

Gas tank behind the rear seat back and between the wheel wells:









Gas tank protective panel:


















Wheel wells and side panels covered in LLP:


















I decided to keep the spare wheel and deadened the cover:


----------



## ClassicCoupe (Aug 7, 2008)

Time to start putting the components back in. 

I'm adding two amplifiers and two subwoofers while eliminating the rear speakers.

Equipment board, wiring side:









Presentation side:









The amplifiers are mounted on the floor:


















Test fitting in the trunk:


















Detail of amplifier wiring:









Not sure how the wiring will work. I had to route the speaker cables with the power and ground cables. If there is noise in the system, I'll have to completely re-think the component installation to separate power, signal and speaker cables. I'm hoping for the best. 









Once the system is up and running, I'll go back an cover all the MDF panels in Mercedes-Benz carpet to match the rest of the trunk.


----------



## Maddman (Dec 20, 2008)

really nice car, like the details of the installation work. Look forward to more progress pictures of the installation. Never owned JL audio amplifiers, only subwoofers. Do you like the amplifiers output and sound quality?


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

ClassicCoupe said:


> I finished up deadening the trunk. After applying the Damplifier Pro mat on most of the surfaces, I put Luxury Liner Pro on top. I glued the LLP to the vertical panels, but no glue was necessary on the wheel wells and floor.
> 
> Gas tank behind the rear seat back and between the wheel wells:
> 
> ...



*WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Please do not procede any further!!!!

I know the exact method to get rid of youe sub-par-bass woes....

I had the same problem in my E320.....

The answer is to build an enclosure that is butted up to and sealer to the rear shelf. Sealed so that none of the bass is allowed to escape into the trunk........ If you have questions please ask.....I am more than willing to help.....Mercedes is a PITA to get good bass out of the trunk...


----------



## ClassicCoupe (Aug 7, 2008)

The two JL Audio 10W6V2 subwoofers are bounted Infinte Baffle (IB) to the rear shelf.

Here are the baffles that I built:













































The left and right openings in the rear shelf are different sizes:



























Test fitted in the car after painting the baffles flat black:


----------



## ClassicCoupe (Aug 7, 2008)

More pictures of the subwoofer install:



























I still haven't been able to test drive the system. I managed to fry the connector box for the Alpine IVA-D310 head unit and I'm waiting for a replacement. 

I'll give an update when I've made more progress.


----------



## ClassicCoupe (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: 1990 Mercedes-Benz SEC installation*



ndm said:


> *WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Please do not procede any further!!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks.

I've seen and heard a couple of sealed box installations in the rear shelf of W126 Mercedeses. However, the largest subwoofer I've seen in those were 8". I was originally going for 12", but found that 10" was as large as I could go without cutting up most of the rear shelf. I wasn't quite ready for that.


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

Sweet install. cant wait to see it finished up


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

ClassicCoupe said:


> Cool.
> 
> Nothing like '80s excess.
> 
> ...


Looks like a 635Csi/M6 had an affair with a Lancia Stratos of the same era... LOL..

I love late 70's through early 90's Road Race & Rally inspired street cars..

Oh... ABC Exclusive, at least the current one here in Wylie Texas is a Mustang tuning/body kit place... I doubt they were around then... LOL

Rob


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: 1990 Mercedes-Benz SEC installation*



ClassicCoupe said:


> More pictures of the subwoofer install:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ClassicCoupe said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I've seen and heard a couple of sealed box installations in the rear shelf of W126 Mercedeses. However, the largest subwoofer I've seen in those were 8". I was originally going for 12", but found that 10" was as large as I could go without cutting up most of the rear shelf. I wasn't quite ready for that.



Okay...I did not see the IB info before I posted....You are going in the exact way in whicj I was trying to describe.... Just make sure all is sealed as tight as possible.... 

I had a sealed enclosure with dual 13w7's in my e320.....Then I built a ported enclosure and with the added spl I decided to cut.......But the sealed enclosure was my all time favorite.....

Looking forward to your finished install!!


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Those 10w6v2's aren't going to like being IB at all. Take it from experience.

Shane


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

I'd ask Manville (Msmith on here) from JL..about the IB in YOUR set up.. I don't have the current version of the JL Subwoofer book here.. 

there are tooo many variables to say "my IB failed so will yours"... the SEC chassis basically come from the factory with the trunk nearly totally isolated from the interior compartment for several reasons... like its 635Csi cousins... Gas tank is in the middle..

I have had excellent results with IB in both chassis... its all about woofer choice AND application/installation of the woofer. From what I see the application/installation is 100% right... Manville can tell you if its the right/wrong woofer for the application...

good luck... great car.. awesome project

Rob


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I agree, great install! You may have to play with subs to see what works better, but it should have some nice SQ type bottom and output enough for loud music. My four Infinity don't even work for loud music, they barely move.


----------



## ClassicCoupe (Aug 7, 2008)

I thought an update was due. 

The project is not done yet, but fairly close at this point (at least for now...).

My subwoofer amp died on me so it is out for repair. While waiting for it to come back from JL Audio, I'm using the 300/4 I'm going to use later on for the midbass speakers up front.

Missing the 500/1 in the middle and temporary speaker cables for the subwoofers.









Got all the panels covered in Mercedes-Benz charcoal carpet to match the original panels and carpeting.


















The interior is completely stock:









....but under the storage box lids lurk a pair of JL Audio 10W6v2:


















Once I get the subwoofer amp back, I'll run the speaker cables necessary to go active and then I'll be done (for now...).


----------



## ClassicCoupe (Aug 7, 2008)

I put so much sound deadening on the trunk lid that I had to replace the springs holding it open.

This turned out to be more of a project than I expected.

The trunk lid on my car is aluminium, so it is very light. MB made steel trunk lids for some of the sedans and I got hold of a set of complete trunk lid irons from one of those.

MB engineers being who they are, the trunk lid irons were very different so I had to replace the weak springs on mine with the beefier springs from the sedan.


CLD mat on the inside of the trunk lid:









Adding Luxury Liner Pro:









Finishing off with MB carpet on top:









Trunk iron with the new springs:









Steel trunk lid springs:









Difference between sedan and coupe trunk irons:


----------



## ClassicCoupe (Aug 7, 2008)

A minor update.

I haven't pulled the wires to go active :blush:, but I got the trunk finished up.

The car has these cubby holes that I decided to fill with spray foam and some MDF to create a flat floor.



















With all the CLD and Luxury Liner Pro on the rear shelf the C -pillar sail panels would no longer fit so I had to remove about 3/4" of material.



















Finally got the JL Audio 500/1 back from repair and got the temporary wires out of the trunk.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Looks clean! Always likes older S class.


----------



## vladi627 (Sep 22, 2008)

car looks clean man, keep up the good work.


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

ClassicCoupe said:


> Sure!



Your Mers is amasing! On the streets it is commonly known as a bullet or a wolf in wolf's skin. :surprised:




Valoblk said:


>



That Bimmer is nickenemed a shark. It has so much pottential that no driver to this date was able to test its limits. :surprised:


----------



## lbc240 (Mar 1, 2008)

nice build! don't see too many of these around anymore...


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

I used to drive a 5.0L 126 Mers 4door for a few months. It had so much torque, people were nauseous from acceleration and dull ripping sound. Can’t even imagine what your ride is like. Just wandering, do you have vomiting bags like in an airplane? Or do they shoot from windows? Lol


----------



## ClassicCoupe (Aug 7, 2008)

Not much change visually, but I finally managed to find the time to pull speaker cables to go active.

However, it did require the gutting of the interior again. 




































This car has some pretty good cable conduits from the factory and a pretty comprehensive sound deadening too.









On the equipment board I just added a relay and fused the remote turn-on leads.


















I also redid the secondary power distribution with a Blue Sea 5026 fuse block.









Lots of work and not much visual impact, hopefully the audio impact will be much more noticeable.


----------



## ClassicCoupe (Aug 7, 2008)

A small part of the job was adding iPod connectivity. The Alpine IVA-D310 requires the addition of the KCA-420i module for iPod connectivity. A bit of bother, but the functionality is quite good. Labor-wise, it was the minor part of this session. 



















I put the box in the passenger foot well. Lot's of room now that the passive crossovers have been removed. 










OK, a few relays need to be cleaned up and sorted. :blush:

Up and running.


----------



## StealthHunter (Jun 16, 2010)

Interesting stuff. I'm going to be putting sound into a 560SEL I just purchased. 

I'm going with a Soundstream Ref4.920 and Exodus Anarchy 6.5" midbass drivers and Vifa tweets on the parcel shelf.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

ClassicCoupe said:


> Up and running.


And so how does it sound? Nice build BTW.


----------



## ClassicCoupe (Aug 7, 2008)

sqshoestring said:


> And so how does it sound? Nice build BTW.


The overall system sound is quite pleasant, but I had to ditch the iPod. 

The KCA-420i unit introduced alternator hum, which is a bit of a nuisance because it doesn't have its own power supply, it's all across the Ai-Net cable, so you can't play around with different grounding points. 

New job, new house, new location, haven't had much time to make improvements to the system in a while.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

No time, I hear you there for sure. I had really wondered about the nice IB install, I've told some people to go that way and many are very apprehensive. I've had good luck doing that for SQ type use. With a PEQ, one can really tailor the sound of IB subs if needed.


----------



## ClassicCoupe (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh, well. Back to square one.

I've had my car at a garage in Atlanta for an engine rebuild for a while and last night the place had "visitors".

They went through all the cars and removed marketable audio equipment. :mean:




























The guys knew what they were doing. They didn't bother with the Alpine navigation system, the iPod box (worthless) or the subwoofers (too much work, too big, too heavy).

Time for a complete rethink of the electronics. The IVA-D310 was pretty unique in that the headunit only had an Ai-Net umbilical cord to the tuner/connection unit which I had placed in the trunk.

I'd consider the new Alpine IVA-D800R, but it's not available in the US.









It may be time to give the more compact JL Audio HD series another look, pair them up with the JBL MS-8 and put it all in the spare tire well to clean up the trunk.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Ouch.


----------



## justinreinke (May 13, 2010)

Damn, that is quite a bomb at the end after reading through the whole thread. I have a 91 560sel that I am about to do a stereo on and found your build quite helpful in coming up with ideas. Did you ever get anywhere with a new build?


----------



## ClassicCoupe (Aug 7, 2008)

justinreinke said:


> Damn, that is quite a bomb at the end after reading through the whole thread. I have a 91 560sel that I am about to do a stereo on and found your build quite helpful in coming up with ideas. Did you ever get anywhere with a new build?


Ah, well, the car is actually still in Atlanta. 

The engine rebuild turned into a big project and now it's been more than a year.

I'll hopefully get it back soon.


----------

